# Nokia 1100
.    ,    Nokia 1100.     ,        ""          ,   .     ,      .   -      (   )   .     (       )   ,   .

----------


## 23q

,      ,    ,     .     ,     - -     ...   :    -     ( )              .    ,   .

----------

http://sotovaya.com/notes.html
     - http://www.siemens-club.ru/music/bvmedit.php

----------

